# 3 new pictures updated in "JIMMY's WORLD"



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Hope you people like it: :angel:

http://www.jimmy540i.com/forum/showthread.php?t=128

:thumbdwn::yikes::rofl:
:thumbup::dunno::tsk::angel:
enjoy the pictures. Remember kids, Viewers Discretion Advised.

Jimmy540i


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

So you're an illegal alien? Ooops, I mean an illegal immigrant?:angel:


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Brian said:


> So you're an illegal alien? Ooops, I mean an illegal immigrant?:angel:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

i make run for borders

(ps: did the songs work? thanks)


----------



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> Hope you people like it: :angel:
> 
> http://www.jimmy540i.com/forum/showthread.php?t=128
> 
> ...


You could have just put a link to http://www.jimmy540i.com/jimmy.htm instead of us having to jump through two more links.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Sorry

http://www.jimmy540i.com/jimmy.htm


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

You are uber ghey...seriously...i don't think i've ever known someone as uber ghey as you. The whole oiled up flexing thing is hilarious. I hope you were trying to be funny. For some reason i think that you weren't.


----------



## geebeemer (Jul 2, 2005)

Steve645 said:


> You are uber ghey...seriously...i don't think i've ever known someone as uber ghey as you. The whole oiled up flexing thing is hilarious. I hope you were trying to be funny. For some reason i think that you weren't.


:yikes: You tryin for a date there Steve-o? :dunno:

:angel:


----------



## Pvt. Joker (Dec 20, 2001)

I wonder which escort agency he uses?


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

I like pie.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Pvt. Joker said:


> I wonder which escort agency he uses?


:rofl:


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

Ever heard the expression "No one likes a show-off"?:dunno:


----------



## synergest1 (Jun 25, 2007)

tommydogsdad said:


> Ever heard the expression "No one likes a show-off"?:dunno:


He is a show off, no doubt. I do admit I get a voyeuristic kick out of looking at the photos that spawn a host of questions.

Love the Ferrari's, bikes, and babes though. And especially like the web page with the mutant BMWs!


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

synergest1 said:


> He is a show off, no doubt. I do admit I get a voyeuristic kick out of looking at the photos that spawn a host of questions.
> 
> Love the Ferrari***8217;s, bikes, and babes though. And especially like the web page with the mutant BMWs!


It rubs me completely the wrong way. A few words that come to mind are "nuevo riche", "insecure", "douchebag.":dunno:

I'll admit, when I was 21, was making some $$$, and had fancy cars and my own house, yeah, I showed off a tiny bit. Just a *tiny* little bit. People get tired of it, and then you need to question who really are your friends and just want to be around you to look like a baller in your Mercedes.

My dad always taught me modesty was one of the most highly desirable qualities. A true sign of a gentleman is one who isn't braggadocious. I've tried to remember that through the years.

I find it kind of lame that someone would create an entire website dedicated to their toys and oppulent lifestyle. :thumbdwn: Pathetic, really.

Also, in this day and age, it makes you a target.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

tommydogsdad said:


> Ever heard the expression "No one likes a show-off"?:dunno:


Lost in translation I'm afraid :dunno:


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

I've never seen anybody's posts get the attention that Jimmys get.

Unbelievable.


----------



## synergest1 (Jun 25, 2007)

tommydogsdad said:


> .
> 
> My dad always taught me modesty was one of the most highly desirable qualities. A true sign of a gentleman is one who isn't braggadocious. I've tried to remember that through the years.
> 
> ...


Everything you say and your Dad taught you I agree with 100%. Not sure what Jimmy is like in real life, but I do get a laugh out the occasional look at his web site. Sort of like the ridiculous reality TV shows. Like the reality shows though, when I've had enough I walk away.


----------



## synergest1 (Jun 25, 2007)

alpinewhite325i said:


> I've never seen anybody's posts get the attention that Jimmys get.
> 
> Unbelievable.


I'd say BJ and his Kill Story thread might surpass Jimmy. :rofl:


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

synergest1 said:


> Everything you say and your Dad taught you I agree with 100%. Not sure what Jimmy is like in real life, but I do get a laugh out the occasional look at his web site. Sort of like the ridiculous reality TV shows. Like the reality shows though, when I've had enough I walk away.


I just wonder how many of the people hanging out with him in the pictures are true "friends." That's just me... not a "baller" or a "show-off." Yeah, I love nice things as much as the next guy. However, they don't define me.


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

synergest1 said:


> I'd say BJ and his Kill Story thread might surpass Jimmy. :rofl:


They are just about on the same level.


----------

